# missouri hunt



## hamil124 (Aug 18, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has been out to missouri hunting and if so where would be a good place to start looking? We haven't decided if we are going out for firearm or bow. Any info would be very appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Check out Mark Twain National Forest. Plenty of room, good hunting, and beautiful scenery.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

We deer /turkey hunt Sullivan County MO private land and have a great time . There are some small management areas in the area but we have not checked them out for deer- only turkey. There seems to be a lot of pressure for turkey so imagine deer would be too. I have turkey hunted Truman Lake area and can tell you that the camping facilities are top notch.MO has alot of public land to check out and with a little homework you will find a good spot. We hunt the Milan area and there is a nice little motel there suited for hunters that offers a pretty good deal.The high price tags are getting a little hard to take. Good Luck


----------



## Airplanes (May 15, 2010)

If your looking for a outfitter I can recomend one, not sure if its allowed on here so your welcome to pm me if you like


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Just go!!! I've been to Missouri 3 times and love it. Mostly in Harrison County(stay in Bethany) and hunt close to the Iowa border. I've seen more mature deer (3.5 n up) there in 3 trips than 20 years in Michigan! It can get tough finding a place to stay for firearms opener if you haven't already!! Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

I'll try and remember to let ya know how we do. Were headin to Sullivan Co. next Thurs. for a week bowhunting.

Ryan


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

Me and 5 other's are going the same week for Bow season..The rut will be on !!!!!All private land hunts. My family has around 1500 acre's. Hope the weather is nice. It blew me out of the blind a couple days last year to the couch hanging out with the family.. Good Luck .. 

Clint


----------



## jkru (Dec 20, 2010)

Does Missouri allow crossbow during bow season?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

No they do not also most of the counties have a four point on one side for both archery and rifle.


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

Bowhunter don't forget your orange!!..Stupid effen Mo.Co. Dept. Placed the youth firearm hunt Nov. 5,6...They say because Halloween is held on weekends. The 31 st. is Halloween on Monday and it should stay that way..Be sure to tell Mo. Co. Dept. this was a bad move...They should have moved it back a week not foward a week basicly making a firearm opener 2 weekends in a row during peak rut totaly screwing the bowhunters out of non/ less pressured deer. I also lost permission on private land because of this move.. Effen Idiots:rant: 

Rant over..

http://mdc.mo.gov/contact-us/contact-form (write these idiots a we'll thought out letter)


----------

